# Problems with side 3 of Mike's Tapes



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I have just been away on holiday for a week during which time I started listening to side 3 of Mike's hypnotherapy tapes....during the week I've injured my back playing with my families' dog and now can't seem to get comfortable and concentrate due to the pain I'm having







Should I stop listening to the tapes until my back gets better? or should I try to carry on as normal and just try to ignore the pain?I'm not able to see my doctor until a week today - so I need some input on what the best course of action should be.ThanksClair


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Clair:Mike and Eric can give you the best answer, but, from someone who has back problems on and off, I'd say try to still listen to them. I find that when I have lower back muscle spasms the tapes help to relax me and the muscles, and I heal much faster. But see what Mike has to say about it.How bad is your pain? I really feel for you. I think there's nothing as bad as back trouble. What are you doing for it?JeanG


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Clair,Hopefully Mike will give you an answer, but the answer I got was hold off until the pain stops. I broke my wrist on day 55 abotu a year ago. I had to wait so long I went back to day 1 and tried several times..now I'm on day 70something I think.I hope the pain lets up..its difficult to concentrate when you are in pain.Jane


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi All,Depends on the cause of the pain largely.If its muscular the relaxation ( once you find a position!) could help. If its skeletal leave it until you see the Doc.Some years ago I had back problems, went into hospital at Christmas came out at Easter! so I have a certain empathy with you.Not sure if this will answer your question but if in doubt leave it. You can catch up later, I will guide you on the listening.I think Jean has some history of relaxation pprocesses pre program listening.Am I right Jean ?







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks for the replies







I'm pretty sure its muscular and not skeletal - so I'll carry on with the tapes and see how it goes.I developed a small swelling in the muscle to the left of my spine in my lower back just above where my spine joins my pelvis - the swelling has gone down somewhat today - but I'm still suffering.I basically am finding it really painful to stand upright most of the time - so I've been taking it really easy - lying flat on my back and taking ibuprofen to help with the pain.I've had the odd occasional problem with it since being in a car crash 10 years ago - and every once in a while I pull the muscle again - and for a week or so I'm in pain.I've been to the doctors before with it and they usually just prescribe some anti-imflammatory drugs - but I'm not too keen on doing that especially since my bowel is so hypersensitive anyway.JeanG - is there anything else I could be doing to help myself?Clair


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Clair:I've found that ice packs on the swelling help quite a bit. Also, I think someone mentioned Aleve, and that is quite good as an anti-inflammatory. Make sure that you eat before you take it. Aleve is actually Naproxyn, non-prescription strength, and I think 3 is a little over prescription. I wouldn't recommend taking that much without talking to your doc, but 2 is okThe tapes really will help to relax those muscles. Where before I would be laid up a week with spasms, I can get it down to two or three days. Mike sent me some visualizations for relaxing the back, and I'll see if I can find them and post them.In the meantime, don't sit, stand or lay in one position for too long (at least that's what I found for myself). Sleeping with a pillow between your knees when you lay on your side, or under your knees when you lay on your back helps to relieve pressure also.I hope you're feeling better soon, and I'll see what I can dig up for you.JeanG


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

JeanG,Thanks, your a real star







Actually back is feeling a teensy bit better today and after listening to mike's tapes I actually had 7 hours straight sleep without waking last night - which is a first for me since the IBS, so I'm feeling pretty smug







Clair


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Clair:How's your back today? I just sent you an email, so check your mail.







How is it going with the tapes?JeanG


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi JeanG,Thanks - just got you e-mail.My back is still a little sore, but not as bad as it was. It mainly troubles me when I move from lying down to standing up, or standing up to sit down - but at least I can walk straight now - so I don't walk like an Ape dragging my knuckles along the floor LOL







The tapes are going just fine, they are really helping with pain although I've still to get a handle on controlling my diestive system - but I'm sure that will come in time.Unfortunately they've been so good at helping with the pain and the sleep that I'm tempted to use them all the time - so its a really struggle to force myself to have rest day!







Thanks again for the visualisation technique,Clair


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Clair,In regard to your back pain. I used to have back pain so badly that I thought I would end up disabled from it. On 20/20 I saw a segment about John E. Sarno, M.D. and his book The Mindbody Prescription - Healing the Body, Healing the Pain. I read the book and no more pain. Same for my brother who was worse than I was. You can probably get it from the library so there's no cost to just reading it especially if you're stuck on the toilet with nothing to do!


----------

